# passage de l'unicode Text au code ASCII



## mat_49 (12 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour,

j'aurais besoin de savoir si c'est possible de passer de l'unicode text au code ASCII.
Et si une fonction le fait en appleScript.
Où trouver de la doc dessus.

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais fait mais je cite :
"  AppleScript fournit des possibilités de conversions entre les classes Unicode Text, International Text et String (ou Text ). Par exemple, si votre script récupère une valeur de type Unicode Text depuis une application supportant Unicode, vous pouvez convertir cette valeur en valeur de type String pour la rendre lisible. Cependant, comme les classes String , Unicode Text et International Text rangent différemment les données, et comme il y a des différences dans les données texte que chacune peut représenter, des pertes d'informations peut intervenir lors des conversions. Par exemple, la classe String ne peut pas représenter les caractères chinois codés sur deux octets dans son format particulier de caractères codés sur un octet.


  Les instructions suivantes montrent comment initialiser une chaîne de caractères sous format Unicode Text, puis comment nous convertissons la valeur en valeur String standard.

set monTexte to "bonjour" as Unicode text -- résultat: «data utxt0062006F006E006A006F00750072» 

 monTexte as string -- résultat: "bonjour" 
"

Tiré de la doc (super) ici :
http://www.scripteur.com/cormoran/as/osa/standard/default.html

Cordialement


----------

